
Himawari-8 is now operational over the western Pacific - tomkwok
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/archives/18804
======
tomkwok
Real-time image from Himawari-8:
[http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?ar...](http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=fd_)

